# Mr. Bow Mark



## tshadowchaser (Nov 29, 2002)

Has anyone read the books:
Simplified Tai Chi Chuan  andBasic Broad Sword  by Bow Mark? If so couyld you give a review of these old books?


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 30, 2002)

Would that be Bow Sim Mark from Boston you are refering to?


----------



## yilisifu (Nov 30, 2002)

I feel sure that you are referring to Bow-Sim Mark, a beautiful lady (!) who is one of the finest Chinese martial arts practicioners on the planet.
   Her book is very good and she put out another one entitled "Advanced Taijiquan" which is also very good.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 30, 2002)

Possibly the same person I only had the name Bow Mark as a reffrence. No disrespect intended to the lady if they are the same person.
I still would like comments on the book if you have read it. The mention  I found to it is about 15 years old or more
Shadow


----------



## Taiji fan (Nov 30, 2002)

> Possibly the same person I only had the name Bow Mark as a reffrence. No disrespect intended to the lady if they are the same person.


 no problems!  I am afraid I haven't come across the two books that you are refering to but, one of my first books and my most refered to is by Bow Sim Mark and called Wushu Basic Training....it contains loads of exercises for increasing suppleness and strength.  It is certainly one worth getting hold of.

Bow Sim Mark try this link for more information.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the link  
a nice site. and informitive


----------



## yilisifu (Nov 30, 2002)

Both books are very good.  The Basic Taijiquan book teaches the fundamental 24-step set introduced to the masses in China back in the 70's, primarily to allow them to practice the art for health maintenance rather than as a fighting method.
   Nonetheless, her instruction is very good as are the photos and explanations given.  She also gives a fine overview of the art and discusses some important facets of the art and it's training.
   The Advanced Taijiquan book is a presentation of the "Combined Form" which was introduced in the 70's as well, although it was intended for advanced practicioners and contains a full range of Taiji postures from various styles.  Mrs. Mark discusses some advanced aspects of the art and includes details on various push-hands training methods.
   I would recommend having these books, if for no other reason than to examine Mrs. Mark's flawless form and the fact that she is a legendary Taiji figure not only in the U.S., but in China as well.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2002)

I will agree that she has become a liveing ledgened in both countries , as well she sholud be.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

There's a picture of her in an article in the current issue of the Journal of Asian Martial Arts.


----------

